# Need help designing (Pic)



## McDizzle (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey guys, I just randomly bought some Adire Etremis 6.8s off of someone and now I'm starting to get some ideas...

(if link doesn't bring you right there the pic is labeled prototype)

http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n63/rmcdizzle2587/?
action=view&current=Speakerbox.jpg

I like a good midbass so I want to build something around this speaker. Any pointers? This will be the first time I attempt something like this. Do I port the midbass or midrange for better response? Do I go smaller sealed for better midbass response from the adires?

Let me know if you have any pointers, thanks!

Edit:
Oh, and I have been in caraudio for a little while now so I know a few things, I have bassbox pro 6 (still learning a little there) and I know I would need things like bandpassed crossover networks and some dampening probably wouldn't hurt. I just need soom opinions I guess.

Plus I'm not too familiar with Home Audio crossovers and Amplifiers, so maby listing a few brands and a few websites to get me started? Thanks!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is a good site for used equipment. http://www.audiogon.com/

A ported enclosure will generally give more output at the lower frequencies at the expense of phase. This means the lower the bass response the more out of time it will be in relation to the rest of the frequency range. It will sound like it's a step behind. Maybe not a problem depending on the listener.

Sealed enclosures generally have better controll of the driver and can handle more power because of that. They also have much less phase shift. 

Matt


----------



## McDizzle (Jan 17, 2008)

Matt R said:


> Here is a good site for used equipment. http://www.audiogon.com/


Wow, that is expensive! I didn't think home audio equipment cost that much. It's probably cheaper to put car audio equipment in the house. Why does it cost so much more money/watt? thats insane!


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Zaph may have some designs/setups using the 6.8s....I'm sure you could google some up. Knowing very little about them, they seem to have more lowend than midbass (compared to other midbasses)..You might end up using them sealed but of course, most folks always want maximum output...sometimes regardless of sound...


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

Matt R said:


> Here is a good site for used equipment. http://www.audiogon.com/
> 
> A ported enclosure will generally give more output at the lower frequencies at the expense of phase. This means the lower the bass response the more out of time it will be in relation to the rest of the frequency range. It will sound like it's a step behind. Maybe not a problem depending on the listener.
> 
> ...


So a change in phase affects the time a speaker responds to signal? Maybe you're referring to group delay


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Extremis used in a project
http://home.mchsi.com/~iowadiy2007/Midrange.html


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

extremis specifications
http://www.acousticconcepts.com.au/New_ADIRE/Extremis6.8Datasheet.pdf

more info
http://www.acousticconcepts.com.au/extremis.html


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The frequency response is free from large breakup modes that plague stiff cones (like metal or honeycomb Kevlar™) - just clean even response to 5 kHz, where the driver has a very mild dip in response as it transitions to a controlled roll-off. The impedance is extremely smooth and flat, making crossovers in the typical 1-3 kHz range very simple:


----------



## Tommythecat (Apr 6, 2006)

The Rjbaudio design is one I've used and I find it to work pretty well for low-level listening in modest rooms. They are .75 cubes tuned around 30Hz paired with the venerable Seas 27TDFC. 100W is enough to make some noise and I haven't had problems with needing a subsonic filter.

Honestly, I wouldn't even think to use them in a system larger than 2-way. That's what they're designed to do - maximum bandwidth sacrificing efficiency. There are many other drivers that could be better suited for a 3/4-way task.


----------

